
Ask HN: How do I try out GPT-3? - rampatra
I found this link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.office.com&#x2F;Pages&#x2F;ResponsePage.aspx?id=VsqMpNrmTkioFJyEllK8sx3ELsv0PEhHphhNz30FttVUNkYwTlNPMVI1V0lXNjExMlExUlc4SE5YSS4u on openai.com, however, I am not sure if this is the link to be on the waiting list. Or, is the playground located somewhere else and I am looking at the wrong place?
======
rampatra
Never mind, found it at last. Here is the link:
[https://beta.openai.com](https://beta.openai.com).

In other words, the link I pasted in the post is the correct one.

------
rampatra
I am seeing 100s of GPT-3 demos around the internet now and wanted to give it
a try. Ergo, asking here.

